# if you eat salads



## Nesika (Aug 5, 2009)

juice it up a bit with grated carrot mixed with pinapple,adds a lot of flavour and stops the salad being dry


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Vinegarette, adds your good fats too!

Newman's own italian dressing is the bee knees.


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

likeapple01 said:


> We are a big apparel and shoes wholesale company, we have been selling goods to worldwide about 8 years, and we got a good reputation in this religion.We wholesale brand shoes.such asUggs Classic tall,Air Jordan online store,Cheap NHL Jerseys,GHD,Cheap cartier glasses,Cheap NFL Jerseys,Ugg Bailey Button,Nike Air Jordan,NFL Jerseys,GHDS,Cartier Glasses,Ugg Nightfall,Michael Jordan Shoes,Reebok NFL Jerseys,GHD Hair Straighteners,True Religion Jeans,Ugg 30th anniversary,Air Jordan Sneakers,Reebok Football Jerseys,Ghd Hair Products,Women Boots. We also supply brand handbags,brand sunglasses and fashion clothes, jeans. All the shoes are packed with original boxes with retro cards, and the tags.Ugg boots more information uggonsale.org


Oooh.....i'll have some of that. Where do i send my card details? Or would you prefer cash in the post?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i swear by mango balsamic vinegar (from Vom Fass) for my salads, with a bit of paramasan, and maybe some lemon, rosemary and basil oil.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

I make a salad dressing like this

juice of half a lemon (1 part)

1 part flaxoil

1 part olive oil

1 teaspoon dijon mustard

salt and freshly milled pepper

tastes great and has EFA's


----------

